# Old Gooseneck



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I took this out the other day.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont know why they ever got away from those. Almost ever seu service I come across there always seems to be a little mosture problem with them. We see a lot of those down the shore....


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

pardon my ignorance

is that intended to produce a drip loop on that wire contained in the gooseneck?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I think they used to do it like this before the ELECTRICAL GODS invented service heads.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Breakfasteatre said:


> pardon my ignorance
> 
> is that intended to produce a drip loop on that wire contained in the gooseneck?



Yep. Designed to force & maintain the end of the cable to 'face down' to prevent the entrance of moisture.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Neat, I 've never seen one of those!


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow! Thats cool. Probably older than I am.:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

still legal for use according to the NEC. nice product, corporate however opts to sell you cheap chinese manufactured plastic garbage for top dollar.


----------



## Geoff C (May 26, 2010)

Yea. Have to stuff a 2" PVC head with 2lbs of duct seal unless you want water in your panels


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Geoff C said:


> Yea. Have to stuff a 2" PVC head with 2lbs of duct seal unless you want water in your panels


 I've used a squirt of Great Stuff inside the penetrating conduit to keep drafts and water out.


----------



## glene77is (Aug 9, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I've used a squirt of Great Stuff inside the penetrating conduit to keep drafts and water out.


Shock,

Does NEC prohibit 'drafts' entering the meter box ? :whistling2:
I use Duct Seal. 
Never thought of Squirt Foam. Could be a good idea.


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> I think they used to do it like this before the ELECTRICAL GODS invented service heads.


The head is just a fitting, you can do a perfectly acceptable one with a plumbers #8 I think as long as the end is plugged to keep critters, water, out.
I think somebody out there must have been improvising the day they came up with that one.
So the next time the supplier raises prices you know where to go to get a head fitting.
You know what they say when you pick up a 3" fitting? You going to fix Sir Crapsalots crib?
Yeah, I say, had to dig like hell to get to this one.


----------

